# Tiger Woods wife moves out; porn star Holly Samson 8th woman



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2009)

*Tiger Woods wife moves out; porn star Holly Samson 8th woman*

Tiger Woods wife Elin Nordegren has reportedly moved out of their home and in with friends in the Windemere, Florida neighborhood they live in. Meanwhile Porn Star Holly Sampson is listed as the 8th woman to have had an alleged affair with the World's Greatest Golfer. This is a sad series of developments, as it appears Woods life as he and we knew it is crumbling before our collective eyes.

Meanwhile, Porn Star Holly Sampson has not denied sleeping with Tiger Woods and _Fox News_ claims that while  Samspon is the 7th woman allegedly linked to Woods, there's an 8th, a 9th and a 10th woman as well.  
Beyond the 8th woman, who's I can explain in a moment, I think it's irresponsible of _Fox News_ to allege there's a 9th and 10th without evidence that is even a child of deductive reasoning. Let's recap how many women have been connected with Woods to date: 



1. Rachel Uchitel - The National Enquirer-outed nighclub executive who denied sleeping with Woods but later admitted it after two other women stepped forward. 



2. Jaimie Grubbs - The San Diego cocktail waitress who gave _US Weekly_ her recording of Woods alleged voicemail to Grubbs that she remove her name from her phone because his Wife was going to call her. 



3. Kalika Moquin - While linked to Woods by a source to _Radar Online_ and other gossip pubs, Moquin has denied any relationship and not given any additional statements. She's the marketing manager at The Bank Nightclub at Bellagio in Las Vegas. 



4. Jamie Jungers - The 26-year-old Las Vegas entertainer-for-hire model is the fourth woman who came forward on Saturday. She claimed she was going to tell her story to a British publication, but has yet to do so. 



5. Mindy Lawton - Of all the women connected to Woods, 34-year-old Mindy Lawton is closest to his home in Orlando, and was said to have worked at a local restaurant called Perkins Diner. They carried on a 14-month affair (starting in 2006 and ending in 2007) which was said to have been documented by the National Enquirer, which never ran the story. 
Lawton's proximity to Woods gave the World its closest look at the golfer's "off-course" lifestyle, consisting of meetups with friends and party girls in VIP areas of places like The Blue Martini in Orlando.   Lawton reportedly took their affair seriously, so it is no wonder that she's allowing her story to be told far and wide - she's pissed. 


​ *Mindy Lawton*    6. Cori Rist - A source told the _New York Post_ that the 31-year-old Upper East-Side dwelling Rist met Woods at a New York Nightclub called "Butter" then flew her to places where he had golfing engagements. 



7. Holly Sampson - The first, and hopefully for Woods the last porn star to make this list, Holly Sampson was introduced to the British _Daily Mail_ via another unnamed source.  Sampson has made 85 movies from _Lingerie or Bust_ to _Diary of a Horny Housewife_. Holly Sampson has not confirmed or denied that she slept with Woods as of this writing. 



8. Name by Michael O'Quinn - Michael O'Quinn has said he also represents a woman who allegedly had an affair with Woods, but since O'Quinn has not come forward, that woman has to be "Number 8" because he has said he does not represent any one else. 



Fox News claims there's a 9th woman and a 10th woman but has no media partner to confirm that assertion as of this writing. Unlike "Number 8" which can be linked to Michael O'Quinn, there's nothing, not even mention of an unnamed source to justify the introduction of a 9th or 10th woman. 
I think _Fox News_ is trying to advance and move the search pattern of this story to favor its own website, which is a terrible process to use in this or any news story. 



Now, with all of these reports coming fast and furious, our attention should turn to Woods and his mental state. I have no idea, and the media does not seem concerned to know, how he's doing. 



Finally, I wonder why Woods selected nightclub executives and waitresses as opposed to sports executives and lawyers or Stanford coeds?  Woods was at Stanford for just two academic years before his golf life took over and he turned pro in 1999.  Maybe he didn't get the full experience of a Cardinal education, complete with all of the amazingly talented female leaders that come from The Farm.   
I don't know. I just don't know. 



Stay tuned.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2009)

*Tiger's wife moves out: report*


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 8, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> *Tiger Woods wife moves out; porn star Holly Samson 8th woman*
> 
> Tiger Woods wife Elin Nordegren has reportedly moved out of their home and in with friends in the Windemere, Florida neighborhood they live in. Meanwhile Porn Star Holly Sampson is listed as the 8th woman to have had an alleged affair with the World's Greatest Golfer. This is a *sad* series of developments, as it appears Woods life as he and we knew it is crumbling before our collective eyes.



Sad?  More like, Happy.  

Tiger's life is not "crumbling" as he knew it.  His marriage is in trouble, and Ithink probably, finished.  There are lots of things with life.

And honestly, how could she expect him to not play around?

What's wrong with having affairs, if they are only sexual, and his heart and love and emotions and financial support are for his wife?  



> Meanwhile, Porn Star Holly Sampson has not denied sleeping with Tiger Woods and _Fox News_ claims that while  Samspon is the 7th woman allegedly linked to Woods, there's an 8th, a 9th and a 10th woman as well.
> Beyond the 8th woman, who's I can explain in a moment, I think it's irresponsible of _Fox News_ to allege there's a 9th and 10th without evidence that is even a child of deductive reasoning. Let's recap how many women have been connected with Woods to date:
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go Tiger!  

You've filled a lot of holes.  And nice ones, too. 



> Stay tuned.



Certainly!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like "TNB" to me.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Sad?  More like, Happy.
> 
> 
> And honestly, how could she expect him to not play around?
> ...



polygamous or polyandrous relationships are fine as long as they don't bring home an STD like AIDS, syphylis, herpes etc.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> What's wrong with having affairs, if they are only sexual, and his heart and love and emotions and financial support are for his wife?



Shot in the dark here, but I am guessing you haven't had a successful marriage?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2009)

bandaidwoman said:


> polygamous or polyandrous relationships are fine as long as they don't bring home an STD like AIDS, syphylis, herpes etc.



And both parties involved are aware.  Something tells me, only one of them was in a polygamous relationship.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 8, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> And both parties involved are aware.  Something tells me, only one of them was in a polygamous relationship.



yes, thankyou, meant to add that qualifier.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

that mindy is just ack


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2009)

if he stooped to fucking a pornstar i'm betting these women are on a very long list. he's def got a problem. sex addict. 





he looks a little too excited about that dog licking him.


if anyone thinks this shit makes him look cool you might want to consider how this will affect his children. it's not cool, it's not heroic. and his wife must have at least suspected something long before now. if his affairs were ok with her, if she was willing to look the other way to be the wife of a rich and famous man, she should say something.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2009)

he needs sex addiction treatment and some of this.






YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Shot in the dark here, but I am guessing you haven't had a successful marriage?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> And honestly, how could she expect him to not play around?
> 
> What's wrong with having affairs, if they are only sexual, and his heart and love and emotions and financial support are for his wife?



because they got married and committed their lives to each other?
if both parties agree to have affairs and/or be swingers then I guess its okay, but when one person is doing it behind the others back you're breaking your marriage vows and the trust the other person has in you, its deceitful and wrong.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2009)

the whole, clinton thing stunk to high heaven because it seemed a wife that agreed to turn a blind eye until a scandal hit then she acted so shocked and poor me. how could they not at least suspect? if they suspect and stay there's a reason and if it's love swallow your pride, make steps to cure the issue so you don't have to continue living with it and move on. the absolutely harder row but maybe one more people should try and work.

that many women isn't an affair it's an addiction. and i'll bet none of them mean anything to him. if any one of them even suffered a delusion they were anything special to him they'd have stayed quiet.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

seems naked tiger pics are only a matter of time
News – Playgirl on X-Rated Tiger Shots: "We're Trying to Authenticate Them" – Celebrity News – UsMagazine.com


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

urbanski said:


> seems naked tiger pics are only a matter of time
> News – Playgirl on X-Rated Tiger Shots: "We're Trying to Authenticate Them" – Celebrity News – UsMagazine.com



If anyone finds them, please post them here.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/104540-nude-celebrities-post-them.html


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2009)

wow, that could really fuck up his sponsorships.


----------



## tballz (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, Tiger Woods is definitely a sex addict.  His life is turned upside down because of sex much like a drug addict.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

tballz said:


> Yes, Tiger Woods is definitely a sex addict.  His life is turned upside down because of sex much like a drug addict.


I don't think so, just put yourself in his feet.
Would you turn down a female in heat? 
You know it's not the right thing to do but when your little head wakes up and see's a hot babe it takes over the big head.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2009)

Like I said, TNB.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Like I said, *TNB*.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I don't think so, just put yourself in his feet.
> Would you turn down a female in heat?
> You know it's not the right thing to do but when your little head wakes up and see's a hot babe it takes over the big head.



Um....are you justifying this?


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I don't think so, just put yourself in his feet.
> Would you turn down a female in heat?
> You know it's not the right thing to do but when your little head wakes up and see's a hot babe it takes over the big head.



alot of the stories coming out say he pursued them...so although they did not refuse them, he did the chasing so yeah i say he an addict. 
wonder if america will forgive him if he has an "illness"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> Um....are you justifying this?


No, not by any means.
If he wasn't married it wouldn't make the news, but he's married and has kids...it's the kids who are going to suffer the most.
What I wrote was reality.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like Tiger liked those PRON stars.

Tiger Woods mother-in-law in hospital; Veronica Siwik-Daniels, aka Joslyn James, reported a mistress


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

This guy is all over the place!


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

....


----------



## tballz (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> No, not by any means.
> If he wasn't married it wouldn't make the news, but he's married and has kids...it's the kids who are going to suffer the most.
> What I wrote was reality.



So every person in the spotlight does this?  No guy who is famous or in a position of power can be trusted?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

tballz said:


> So every person in the spotlight does this?  No guy who is famous or in a position of power can be trusted?


This applies to everyone.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I don't think so, just put yourself in his feet.
> Would you turn down a female in heat?
> You know it's not the right thing to do but when your little head wakes up and see's a hot babe it takes over the big head.



there are some men who see the hot babe, even hear the little heads argument, but they act like men not dogs.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are gentlemen....but let's face it, most men are dogs.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

sign the petition
Drop Tiger Woods Petition | Petition for the sponsors of Tiger Woods to drop him


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2009)

urbanski said:


> sign the petition
> Drop Tiger Woods Petition | Petition for the sponsors of Tiger Woods to drop him



done!


----------



## KelJu (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! You guys want this guy's hard work and financial livelihood to be flushed down the toilet for cheating on his wife? 

That's harsh. Imagine if everyone who cheated on a spouse lost their job just for committing adultery. Sure, the guy fucked up, but look at the hot poontang that he did it with.

I am betting most of the men on this forum would have done the same thing. I'm not saying it is right, but I am sure the pain and humiliation he is facing is punishment enough considering the crime. 

Its easy to pass judgment when you don't have super hot chicks of that caliber trying to throw pussy at you every day of the week.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Wow! You guys want this guy's hard work and financial livelihood to be flushed down the toilet for cheating on his wife?



he is worth over $500 million right now, if his sponsors dropped him he would be fine, also he could still play golf and make millions every year from that alone.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2009)

a weak man is a weak man. they find that attractive that's their problem. chicks of a better caliber wouldn't play that game. he fucked a bunch of whores. not a stellar accomplishment their pussys have probably seen more dick than an army doctor. his wife has very little to feel jealous of if anything. her husband used some skanks for cum dumpsters.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I am betting most of the men on this forum would have done the same thing. I'm not saying it is right, but I am sure the pain and humiliation he is facing is punishment enough considering the crime.
> 
> Its easy to pass judgment when you don't have super hot chicks of that caliber trying to throw pussy at you every day of the week.




I know that I wouldn't, not with the women he was tapping surely, they were not very attractive to me.  I think he is addicted to sex or just the adrenaline of having sex with someone he knew he could get in trouble having sex with, the article where it said he liked to fuck on Ambien shows he was seeking new ways to intensify his addiction.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 9, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Wow! You guys want this guy's hard work and financial livelihood to be flushed down the toilet for cheating on his wife?
> 
> That's harsh. Imagine if everyone who cheated on a spouse lost their job just for committing adultery. Sure, the guy fucked up, but look at the hot poontang that he did it with.
> 
> ...



again, i'm going to repeat how all the stories say HE pursued them. he'd invite them to his VIP lounge and invite them to his room. they weren't throwing themselves at him. he knowingly and aggressively went after the pussy. while having the nerve to sell products with his squeeky clean image, and having pics of him holding his kids published. he's just a tool. i was a fan.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Wow! You guys want this guy's hard work and financial livelihood to be flushed down the toilet for cheating on his wife?



I don't see too many people that actually _want_ to see him lose everything...I just don't see a lot of sympathy.  I certainly don't have any sympathy for him.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 9, 2009)

he'll lose 300M in the divorce and make it all back in 2 years. america will forget and move on soon.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2009)

urbanski said:


> he'll lose 300M in the divorce and make it all back in 2 years. america will forget and move on soon.



I don't think he will make $150 million per year.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 9, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Wow! You guys want this guy's hard work and financial livelihood to be flushed down the toilet for cheating on his wife?
> 
> That's harsh. Imagine if everyone who cheated on a spouse lost their job just for committing adultery. Sure, the guy fucked up, but look at the hot poontang that he did it with.
> 
> ...



yea, i want his work and financial livelihood flushed. he will make plenty of money golfing. he isn't going to loose his job. i don't care how hot the women were he screwed. that doesn't make it better. hell, every guy here has had hot poon tang thrown at them. his wife was way hotter than any of those other women.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2009)

Another porn star claims relationship with Tiger | Golf | Sports | Toronto Sun

Crazy talk about a prostitution ring for the wealthy


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2009)

I need pics of the porn stars or this thread is doomed.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I need pics of the porn stars or this thread is doomed.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 9, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> I don't think he will make $150 million per year.



maybe if he sells a sex tape or 12


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats better.  I prefer the 1st one.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2009)

these women must be more charming in person than they come across as in stills. there isn't anything special at all in the whole bunch as far as i can see but pretty much what you'd expect a guy like tiger to be able to reel in.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 10, 2009)

tag heuer dumped him
Tag Heuer Pulls Tiger Woods Advertisements | RadarOnline.com

maybe


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2009)

urbanski said:


> tag heuer dumped him
> Tag Heuer Pulls Tiger Woods Advertisements | RadarOnline.com
> 
> maybe



there will be more sponsors dumping him I think, is image is very tarnished.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 10, 2009)

Trojan will probably tap him for endorsements....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2009)

or ambien.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 10, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Wow! You guys want this guy's hard work and financial livelihood to be flushed down the toilet for cheating on his wife?
> 
> That's harsh. Imagine if everyone who cheated on a spouse lost their job just for committing adultery. Sure, the guy fucked up, but look at the hot poontang that he did it with.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.  Of course what he did was wrong, but I don't really understand the big deal.  So he's a dog, he sleeps around. What does that have to do with his golf game?  I love watching him golf.. I don't give two shits who he's banging.  Our society glamorizes sex with multiple partners on almost every TV show, yet there are calls for Tiger to be dropped by his sponsors?

If his wife is smart, she'll dump him.. that's the punishment he deserves.  As far as kids looking up to him, kids shouldn't know about his sex life anyway.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> I agree with you.  Of course what he did was wrong, but I don't really understand the big deal.  So he's a dog, he sleeps around. What does that have to do with his golf game?  I love watching him golf.. I don't give two shits who he's banging.  Our society glamorizes sex with multiple partners on almost every TV show, yet there are calls for Tiger to be dropped by his sponsors?
> 
> If his wife is smart, she'll dump him.. that's the punishment he deserves.  As far as kids looking up to him, kids shouldn't know about his sex life anyway.



I agree with this 100% to an extent.  The problem is, Tiger probably could give 2 shits about being a role model, he wants to play golf.  It's these corporate dudes forcing him to be somebody he's not all for the almighty dollar.  Like it or not, Tiger is a billion dollar industry himself with all of the endorsement deals and such.  Companies wouldn't put millions and millions of dollars into him if he weren't making them more.  Unfortunately, to appeal to the masses and make these guys serious coin, he has to live a lie.  I don't feel sorry for him, he bought in to this perfect image BS and lived a lie, made a ton of money for himself and his sponsors, and now the gravy train has ended.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 11, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> I agree with this 100% to an extent.  The problem is, Tiger probably could give 2 shits about being a role model, he wants to play golf.  It's these corporate dudes forcing him to be somebody he's not all for the almighty dollar.  Like it or not, Tiger is a billion dollar industry himself with all of the endorsement deals and such.  Companies wouldn't put millions and millions of dollars into him if he weren't making them more.  Unfortunately, to appeal to the masses and make these guys serious coin, he has to live a lie.  I don't feel sorry for him, he bought in to this perfect image BS and lived a lie, made a ton of money for himself and his sponsors, and now the gravy train has ended.


i think it was the opposite....tiger presented a squeeky clean image that then caused the sponsors to line up. nobody forced him to act like a good person. he presented this false front and hid all his affairs for likely over 6 years....got all of america to admire him, got his billion bucks, trophy wife, all that. he groomed his image and turned himself into an icon, not the other way around. now its gone. fastest fall ever.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> I agree with you.  Of course what he did was wrong, but I don't really understand the big deal.  So he's a dog, he sleeps around. What does that have to do with his golf game?  I love watching him golf.. I don't give two shits who he's banging.  Our society glamorizes sex with multiple partners on almost every TV show, yet there are calls for Tiger to be dropped by his sponsors?
> 
> If his wife is smart, she'll dump him.. that's the punishment he deserves.  As far as kids looking up to him, kids shouldn't know about his sex life anyway.



i'm not so sure his wife dumping him is the smart thing. they have 2 kids and these are the actions of a sick broken man. maybe this fall was so harsh he'd learn his lesson. no one is responsible for his behavior but him but you have to wonder what his wife already knew and decided to live with and why. hillary is no fool i think she decided to live with bill's faults. some women lead with their head not their heart. does she love him enough to see past _what_ he did and ask _why_. and if he does it again the next 9 iron is to his head.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> As far as kids looking up to him, kids shouldn't know about his sex life anyway.



unfortunately being the celebrity that he is the kids will eventually know everything.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 11, 2009)

Indefinite break from golf
Tiger Woods Breaks from Golf, Admits 'Infidelity' | TMZ.com

word is elin told him to give up golf....to see if he's serious about her and would give up something that means so much for her.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2009)

they're going to try n work it out. good for them.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 12, 2009)

not necessarily. word is Elin is totally redoing their prenup and call this cynical if you will but she's going for more $. she's going to be fully vested now instead at 10 years and the payoff is in the 10s of millions. hopefully she'll stick around a few years, hit the sweet spot in the prenup, leave, and be set for life. in the meantime she's sweeping the floor with her new doormat.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 13, 2009)

divorce coming after christmas
REPORT: Tiger Woods Wife Talking To Divorce Lawyer | RadarOnline.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2009)

urbanski said:


> divorce coming after christmas
> REPORT: Tiger Woods Wife Talking To Divorce Lawyer | RadarOnline.com



good for her.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)

on one hand i'm thinking no better way to show those ho bags that that is _all_ they were for it to not ruin their marriage. sort of "you're nothing to him and i know it". on the other, holy fuck how does one get past this? she must feel so horrible _every_ waking moment right now. she probably wishes she'd hit him a few dozen more times with that golf club.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 13, 2009)

its essentially the "death" of a spouse...i mean he wasnt the guy she thought he was.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 13, 2009)

Accenture dropped him
Tiger Woods Loses Another Endorsement | TMZ.com


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2009)

urbanski said:


> not necessarily. word is Elin is totally redoing their prenup and *call this cynical if you will but she's going for more $.* she's going to be fully vested now instead at 10 years and the payoff is in the 10s of millions. hopefully she'll stick around a few years, hit the sweet spot in the prenup, leave, and be set for life. in the meantime she's sweeping the floor with her new doormat.



Absolutely, and I don't blame her one bit.  Take him for all she can.  


Speaking of sponsors, I am sure Nike will hold on.  They kept Kobe Bryant around and he's a rapist.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)

Dailymotion - Fairy Tale Ending - a Funny video


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 13, 2009)

I think Nike should run a add with Tiger Woods wearing there shoes being chased by a pack of women with golf clubs and smokin them girls


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lone Wolf said:


> I think Nike should run a add with Tiger Woods wearing there shoes being chased by a pack of women with golf clubs and smokin them girls


Someone should pitch this to NIKE....wait....don't go anywhere...I'll be right back.....


----------



## urbanski (Dec 14, 2009)

Elin dumped her wedding ring
SPORTSbyBROOKS » Pic: Elin Spotted Saturday Without Wedding Ring


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video



fixed


----------



## maniclion (Dec 14, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> fixed



That's the MEGA-BITCH!  She has cobwebs up there you know?....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)

maniclion said:


> That's the MEGA-BITCH!  She has cobwebs up there you know?....



i didn't know who she is, what it's from or anything i just love the little girls reaction because it reminds me of Tesla. i asked Tesla once if she wanted a ken doll she said "no, men are useless."


----------



## maniclion (Dec 14, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i didn't know who she is, what it's from or anything i just love the little girls reaction because it reminds me of Tesla. i asked Tesla once if she wanted a ken doll she said "no, men are useless."


It's from Drop Dead Fred....I like the part at Breakfast where the mom is cutting her hair and chiding her for having an imaginary friend, the little girl say's "Let's throw mommy out the window, it won't hurt her" in that sweet little voice it reminds me of my niece, we used to giggle and snicker about silly stuff like that


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)

yea i looked it up i think i'll dl it. looks weirdly funny.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 14, 2009)

#14 just came out and lawyered up
EXCLUSIVE: Another Tiger Woods' Mistress Identified - Meet Gloria Allred's New Client! | RadarOnline.com

i hope Elin has a great GYN doc in sweden...she may have serious cooties!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well more news Tiger doesn't need to be associated with.

Toronto doctor tied to Tiger Woods probed by the FBI - thestar.com

Doctor has claimed he has never given any HGH or perfomance enhancement drugs to athletes.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well more news Tiger doesn't need to be associated with.
> 
> Toronto doctor tied to Tiger Woods probed by the FBI - thestar.com
> 
> Doctor has claimed he has never given any HGH or perfomance enhancement drugs to athletes.


Wow....it just never stops.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 15, 2009)

oh man that just takes all dont it


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

_When the bow breaks, the cradle will fall_, And down will come baby Tiger, cradle and all.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well more news Tiger doesn't need to be associated with.
> 
> Toronto doctor tied to Tiger Woods probed by the FBI - thestar.com
> 
> Doctor has claimed he has never given any HGH or perfomance enhancement drugs to athletes.


Well we know he didn't need viagra....or is he OD'ing on it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 15, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well more news Tiger doesn't need to be associated with.
> 
> Toronto doctor tied to Tiger Woods probed by the FBI - thestar.com
> 
> Doctor has claimed he has never given any HGH or perfomance enhancement drugs to athletes.



PILE ON!!!


----------



## urbanski (Dec 17, 2009)

bump
(how could this fall to page 2)

Elin moving to Sweden w/ the kids
Reports: Elin Nordegren Going Back To Sweden | RadarOnline.com

ABC news is saying divorce is 100% certainty.


----------

